# A challenging nose art



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2010)

Found this in a flying past special magazine. Really thought it was cool as I hadent seen it before. Looks like a real challange for any one considering trying it.  Edward Egan source.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 17, 2010)

Now that is funny. Looks like all the major Sunday comic strip characters of the day. I can identify at least half of them. Nice find.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Now that is funny. Looks like all the major Sunday comic strip characters of the day. I can identify at least half of them. Nice find.



Many thanks, might be worth researching for a model was the reason why I posted it plus its different.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## bob3170 (Jan 17, 2010)

Zotz Decals, Libby Gals part 4, has this on it

Zotz 1/72 or 1/48 B-24 Libby Girls Part 4 decal sheet


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2010)

bob3170 said:


> Zotz Decals, Libby Gals part 4, has this on it
> 
> Zotz 1/72 or 1/48 B-24 Libby Girls Part 4 decal sheet



Well dang, decal stuff way ahead of me.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

That's could be a fun one but I hate Aluminum finish on planes.... ;lol:


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one Paul. I've only ever seen a B&W pic of that nose art before. It sure would be a goo0d one to do. I think that B24 is 15th Air Force?


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 17, 2010)

Very Kewl 8)


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 17, 2010)

My God, the Sistine Chapel of B-24s 
I bet the artist was hoping to hell they didn't get to need a replacement aircraft...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

"please don't get shot down, please don't get shot down."


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2010)

If it survived the war, I wonder what happened to the nose art? Be a shame if it was scrapped.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 18, 2010)

That would make a great model!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2010)

Agree with you there Alex!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 18, 2010)

Heinz said:


> That would make a great model!





Wayne Little said:


> Agree with you there Alex!



So who's going to take up the challenge????.......


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! This may be the next one I research and see what I can find. That way if some one wants to do it at least there will be some data on it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah! Come on lads, suck up, grab your hairy b*lls and get this bird done!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I found another picture and also beleive that it was scrapped. Both aircraft flew in the same squadron the 64th Bomb squadron and are beleived to have been painted by the same artist. Source of bottom picture. The Original Dragon and His Tail


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2010)

Artist of both aircraft was S/Sgt. Sarkis E. Bartigan


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright. It's decided that someone needs to do this aircraft.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 19, 2010)

Flite Metal..."For The Look Of The Real Thing"

This site has something for sideing that might work. But not sure.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2010)

To be honest guys I really dont expect any one to build this aircraft. There have been a couple of B-24 builds and I just thought some one might find this interesting as its unusual and different, not to mention rated G for those that have little kids around.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2010)

great pics Paul. What a shame to see 'Dragon' like that though.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 19, 2010)

Just need to find a cheap Lib and I'll do it! I hope I can do justice though...

And as long as there are decals...


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2010)

Airframes said:


> great pics Paul. What a shame to see 'Dragon' like that though.



Yeah your right what a shame, They said it was scrapped last as they hoped some one would buy it. Imagine what it would have been worth now if it wasnt scrapped.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2010)

Jeez! Even the front of the nose art would be worth a small fortune! Those decorated panels saved, and in museums, are fantastic to see. Just standing back and imagining what that metal has 'seen' is quite a powerful experience, sometimes greater than seeing the whole veteran aircraft.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2010)

Cant disagree with you on that, bewarey though tonight there Terry. Im getting ready to go to bed and reading the battle of britain. Maybe I will find an aircraft for you. Then again i will be happier if I can get over this cold.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2010)

Funny you should say that! I've been looking at schemes for the Bf109E4 over the past year or so. I've done loads of '109's from the BoB in the past, and normally prefer 'ordinary' kites, instead of well-known or aces' mounts. I've got a couple in mind, and prefer a mottled scheme, preferably without the yellow or white nose. Daniel is sending me the Hasgawa 1/32nd scale kit, so I'll be doing that as one for the BoB GB, along with another JU88, possibly the new Revell He111 (if it's out in time) and maybe the new Pacific Coast 1/32nd scale Hurricane....quite a bench full!! Definitely need a shed - or a bigger house!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Funny you should say that! I've been looking at schemes for the Bf109E4 over the past year or so. I've done loads of '109's from the BoB in the past, and normally prefer 'ordinary' kites, instead of well-known or aces' mounts. I've got a couple in mind, and prefer a mottled scheme, preferably without the yellow or white nose. Daniel is sending me the Hasgawa 1/32nd scale kit, so I'll be doing that as one for the BoB GB, along with another JU88, possibly the new Revell He111 (if it's out in time) and maybe the new Pacific Coast 1/32nd scale Hurricane....quite a bench full!! Definitely need a shed - or a bigger house!!



Will see what I can find as Im going to miss work again today due to a fever. I started to read Luftwaffe Fighter-bombers over Britain last night which I would have to look up the dates but as I started reading I think the dates are outside the Battle of Britain.

I do have a suggestion for the He 111. I dont know if I can find it but it would probably be a simple He 111 but with some history. It would be the one that Werner Molders lost his life in. Could be an intersting research project? 

Just idea's throwing out there. Please dont feel obligated to do them. Im just tech support as you guys put it


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd say that you're as far from 'just' a tech support Paul, that you can possibly get! You do a most excellent work over and over again mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> I'd say that you're as far from 'just' a tech support Paul, that you can possibly get! You do a most excellent work over and over again mate!



Thanks Jan for the complement. I enjoy doing as much as you enjoy building them. I take the easy way out with models. I buy them pre built and painted.  Though I only have two. Three counting my sons. 2 bf-109's and a P-51.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 20, 2010)

I can try to build it, once I get the B-17 done  

I just have to order a Liberator and get the Decals.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I can try to build it, once I get the B-17 done
> 
> I just have to order a Liberator and get the Decals.



Its all yours Harrison if you want to try it.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

Micdrow said:


> Will see what I can find as Im going to miss work again today due to a fever. I started to read Luftwaffe Fighter-bombers over Britain last night which I would have to look up the dates but as I started reading I think the dates are outside the Battle of Britain.
> 
> I do have a suggestion for the He 111. I dont know if I can find it but it would probably be a simple He 111 but with some history. It would be the one that Werner Molders lost his life in. Could be an intersting research project?
> 
> Just idea's throwing out there. Please dont feel obligated to do them. Im just tech support as you guys put it



Scratch the idea of the He 111, Molders died after the Battle of Britain


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

Here you go Terry, I kinda like this one. From the book series Classic publications Battle of Britain by David Wadman Eddie Creek. Of course Jan may fight you for it 

Test your skill in painting also


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hands off!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Hands off!



You should be happy for the Battle of Britain build there Jan, Tons of 13's in that build for 109's


----------



## imalko (Jan 20, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Funny you should say that! I've been looking at schemes for the Bf109E4 over the past year or so. I've done loads of '109's from the BoB in the past, and normally prefer 'ordinary' kites, instead of well-known or aces' mounts. I've got a couple in mind, and prefer a mottled scheme, preferably without the yellow or white nose. Daniel is sending me the Hasgawa 1/32nd scale kit, so I'll be doing that as one for the BoB GB...



Here are few more ideas for you Terry. First profile I found on WingsPalette site, but I believe it's Claes Sundin's work. Others are from Jagdwaffe Classic Publications.


----------



## imalko (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's another one from Jagdwaffe book. I know, I know... It's not from the BoB, but rather a JG 27 bird from North Africa campaign. But the scheme is so cool I had to post it. I have my sight on this one for a long time now. Think this would be quite a challenge to do...


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice Ijor, I actually think I might have Black and white pictures of all those profiles but maybe the last one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

True Paul, seen a few, but just for fun......post away!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> True Paul, seen a few, but just for fun......post away!



You forget which ones are elgible for the Battle of Britain build


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

Then again the D day invasion is next. Not to may Luftwaffe aircraft flew during the invasion if I remember right or at least on D-Day


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 20, 2010)

Cool..will give it a try when I find a B-17


----------



## Maglar (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like you enticed mag.. too bad I already got a bloody one infront of me and 10 kits on back fire. Dang you Paul, making me salivate at the future meal!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Igor and Paul. I think I've probably looked at those ones. The last two in your first group Igor, without checking to make sure, I think are Eastern front kites, with the early form of 'snake skin' camouflage. Paul, i actually did the belly landed one, exactly as in the photo, for the 40th anniversary of the BoB, using the Matchbox 1/32nd scale kit. I have got my eye on another JG 3 kite, just happens to be a 'Black 13'.........


----------



## imalko (Jan 23, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Igor and Paul. I think I've probably looked at those ones. The last two in your first group Igor, without checking to make sure, I think are Eastern front kites, with the early form of 'snake skin' camouflage.........



No problem Terry. I double checked it, two JG 54 Emils are from Channel front in 1940...


----------

